# Sorry but I gotta split town.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a PM from Lew aka Don "the bomb" Francisco that I've got a week to get the hell outta Dodge. :bolt: i don't think I'll make it out in time though. My next trip out of town isn't until my dune trip for T-Giving. I'll bunker down and take it like a man. I ain't skeered.eep:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Take Cover!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Take it like a man!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck Wild Bill. Keep your head low!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

A ra--RUN!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I'm in trouble.:fish:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nah, don't be a baby. Take what you got comin'.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

:hurt::baby::faint::biggrin: Chris, we need a bigger pic of your avatar.:fish:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:eep:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude Bill u r so screwed! I got a feeling he is gonna destroy u lol And i gotta say u send a guy one of ur gorgous humi's what the hell did u think was gonna happen lol Take it like a man.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't really want to frighten the poor lil bunny wabbit, BUT, I am in search of a larger, heavier duty carton that will fit everything in order to send on Monday. :whoo:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Be afraid, be very, very afraid! After what you did to him, you deserve it!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like trouble. Look out below.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Crap I'm in deep doodoo:doh::boom::crutch::smoke2::tea:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I can't even imagine what he is going to blast you with since that humi was amazing!!!

Hope you can type after the blast!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Coop D said:


> I can't even imagine what he is going to blast you with since that humi was amazing!!!
> 
> Hope you can type after the blast!!!


I'm a little worried myselfray:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I would be sending boxes of something to retaliate from that hit!!!

Swisher sweets and Black n' Milds for sure....


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> :hurt::baby::faint::biggrin: Chris, we need a bigger pic of your avatar.:fish:


Seconded [/threadjack]


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see what Lew does to you. You do have it coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

You might want to contact your local EOD team and have them on standby!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> I don't really want to frighten the poor lil bunny wabbit, BUT, I am in search of a larger, heavier duty carton that will fit everything in order to send on Monday. :whoo:


Something tells me you have it in for me. What did I ever do to you. Just a lil box in the chops. :boink: :wacko: :jaw: :fear: :croc: :thumb: :tea:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

O $hit!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinkin the saaaammee thing:fish:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

duck and cover


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

hah. billy is going to get it and get it real good


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

If you guys really, really like William ,you would not be warning him right now as that does no good, instead you should be helping him write his epitaph!! :rip:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Here lies Willy Wyko,was doing good till he bombed a psycho!!!!ray::angel::rapture::nono::rip:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

DC# 0103 8555 7495 6227 1358

A mere 14 lbs 11 ozs

I do hope you like full boxes, there are a few, and each one a collectors item. I'm not sure that you can find them on your own. Check the low serial #s. Hell the empty boxes could fetch you a small fortune, and these are by no means empty! And not little ones either! They are out of my personal stash so you know they are special! Oh, by the way, they do not travel alone! 

Total worth is more than a Dominican makes in a year! :lie:

Getting worried yet? Hahahahaha! Hahahahahaha! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Holy Snikeys 

Look Out


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG :scared::scared: :scared: :flame: :doh: :bolt: :car: :tea:Lew you're crazy brother. I'm running for my life (but I'm on a treadmill) I look forward to this beating. I ain't skeerd. :fish: Your generosity is immeasurable. I'm not sure when, but that may not be the last you get from me. Once I heal and finish a few projects, I may have to go double, double dovetail on your ass. (See drawers on the humi in my avatar) This won't be the last of me. :fear: :yield: :faint: :crutch:  :angel: :smoke2:


Here lies psyco Bill, hit so hard he did not heal. When he got back up, he was no pup. Now Lews gonna get it real.:drum::drum::drum:

PS sorry it took so long to respond. My lap top is fubared at home. Got a virus and won't boot up.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 500 ct blem humidor coming to get me by until I can finish building myself A cabinet. I'll be starting today on it.:thumb:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill - 

When the walls of Earth hath fallen
and the road no long is trod
may your name in gold be written
In the autograph of God

:rip:


:amen:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I am humbled, thank you and the same to you.:smile:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel like a kid waiting for toys are us to open.:clap2:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I feel like a kid waiting for toys are us to open.:clap2:


It is like a slow motion car crash and I can't stop watching:car::bolt:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't be a sisy!! Stand like a man!! This is desteny!! ainkiller:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I ain't skeered. This is one bomb I'll take right in the pie hole. Lew might win this round but I'm one you can push.....but I don't fall backwards.:fencing::fencing::smoke2::yield::tea:


----------

